# Mona Reservoir



## flyfitch

Has anybody ever fished Mona Res.? Is it worth trying? I drove by it a while ago and it seems like a shallow lake. Can you take a boat on it?


----------



## Al Hansen

I used to hunt ducks down there a long time ago. We used to take a small boat out. The carp would rise on the bow in the shallow water. Lotsa carp would rise on the bow............. did I mention a lot of carp. :lol:


----------



## flyfitch

That is good to know. I've always wanted to find a good place to shoot carp with my bow.


----------



## cat_man

Some years Mona goes completely dry due to irrigation needs. All it has in it are carp. Better to south to Yuba or North to Utah Lake.


----------



## Catherder

Way back in my carefree days of youth, you could catch some bullheads(mudcats) out of there. The reservoir currently serves as a location to house a reserve population of June suckers. I also know someone who has some spots there where he catches a few largemouth bass. I have even heard rumors of a few walleyes in there too. However, as was said, it is mostly carp and is not exactly a premier fishery.

You can take a boat on it.


----------



## Envenomation09

Go down to the last page of this: http://www.waterquality.utah.gov/watersheds/lakes/MONA.pdf 
It talks about the fish.


----------



## LOAH

It's nice to see that other people like to research those old water quality PDF's. They can be super helpful at times, even if some of the data might be obsolete.


----------



## Fishrmn

At one time the record Wiper came from Mona Reservoir. It's managed as a June Sucker preserve now.


----------



## hardman11

lots of white bass, cats and carp


----------



## COWAN

You have caught white bass there?


----------



## Birdbow

A good friend of mine that works for the blm routinely catches 3-5# largemouths in there. I have also seen cats and carp in there. I moved to Mona in 07 and just recently moved north. I kept a minnow trap in the creek that runs out of the reservoir. I caught some small yellow perch and pike in it. It's kind of a mini Utah lake, has a little bit of everything in it. Some local turned a pet piranha loose in there, it made it through the summer but died. I used to have a picture of the carcass. My friend found it washed up on the shore, it was the size of a large white bass with cool little shark like teeth.


----------



## avid angler

Mona res. has catfish, trout, largemouth bass, wipers, of course carp, and june suckers. It is getting pretty low right now. Alot of people like to boat and jetski on it. I fished it today and caught some largemouth bas s. And I live in Mona so I go there all the time.


----------



## avid angler

I have recently caught largemouth bass in there. As well as catfish, white bass, and trout,oh yes, carp as well. And i live in mona. Mostly people use it for boating and jet skiing though. There are also carp and trout in the outlet creek.


----------



## Fishrmn

avid angler said:


> Mona res. has catfish, trout, largemouth bass, wipers, of course carp, and june suckers. It is getting pretty low right now. Alot of people like to boat and jetski on it. I fished it today and caught some largemouth bas s. And I live in Mona so I go there all the time.


When was the last time you saw a Wiper? The UDWR stocking reports only show June Suckers being planted in Mona Reservoir going back 11 years. And then only in 2008. Nothing else in the data base. The record Wiper once came from Mona, but that was a long time ago.


----------

